# So, there are actually people who think this guy has a shot in hell beating Silva?



## sicc (Mar 4, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iDsFK3WhwSs

I never actually saw the first fight, this guy is ******* horrid. Furthermore, Silva has improved like crazy since then and this fight was at 165?

There is no point in this fight even taking place, Silva is going to ******* rofflestomp this kid. This is a waste of a Silva fight, he is nearing the end of his career and THIS is the kind of fights he's getting? The hell is this?


----------



## Ytsephill (Feb 5, 2011)

fixed

Anyways, I agree with you to an extent. 
Silva isn't going to fight for much longer and this fight doesn't promise much excitement, but then again, you never never know. 

I guess Silva had to get an opponent, and Okami was the one that made more sense. He did win the title shot fight with nate. Not in a devastating way, but hey he did win it. He was next in line, unfortunately. 

Don't forget, the hype machine can take the whole the last man that "beat" silva and blow it out of proportion. Which is only good for them.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Yes. Anderson still isn't a great wrestler and Okami has some serious grappling chops. Okami has also improved far more than Silva has. Sure, Silva's refined parts of his game, but Okami's taken his wrestling to another dimension, and now is a more than competent boxer. Okami is also MUCH larger physically since the first fight. Looks like a totally different fighter.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

But yes you are absolutely correct, Anderson shouldn't be fighting the No.3 MW, i mean seriously how stupid is that


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

good wrestler who is ever improving and working with somebody like Sonnen can only help. On top of his wrestling Okami is also an explosive and a more dynamic fighter, where Sonnen is more methodical. Okami definetly presents some unique problems for Silva while also possessing some of the tools that Sonnen used to exploit Silva's largest hole. The first fight is largely irrelevant as both fighters have evolved so much that if you expect to see the same two fighters in the cage your nothing short of fooling yourself.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Only way Okami loses is if he comes in shell-shocked or intimidated. If he comes in with Sonnen's mentality of fighting like he killed your dog then Silva is going lose his belt.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

I actually think Okami is going to UD Silva. Silva has been - to an extent - exposed.

I like Silva. He has some great highlights and his striking in on another level. It seems as though good wrestling with good sub defense is the key to beating him. You better believe Okami knows that and has the tools to win. As Khov mentioned, the only way I see Okami losing is if he goes in there and is scared. If Okami is hesitant Silva will pick him apart and KO him in 1.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

OP surely this is edging on troll-like behaviour! Any fighter has a chance on beating another fighter, EVERYONE has a punchers chance at least, coupled with Okami's effective wrestling approach he has a decent shot....did you think Sonnen would have done so well just looking at the fight on paper? No you didn't.

Your dismissal of Okami with no real reason to back it up is childish and amateur at best!


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

LizaG said:


> OP surely this is edging on troll-like behaviour! Any fighter has a chance on beating another fighter, EVERYONE has a punchers chance at least, coupled with Okami's effective wrestling approach he has a decent shot....did you think Sonnen would have done so well just looking at the fight on paper? No you didn't.
> 
> Your dismissal of Okami with no real reason to back it up is childish and amateur at best!


Liza.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Roflcopter said:


> Liza.


That is a fair point in an intellectual battle of wits amongst highly-educated forum members


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

khoveraki said:


> Only way Okami loses is if he comes in shell-shocked or intimidated. If he comes in with Sonnen's mentality of fighting like he killed your dog then Silva is going lose his belt.












Take advantage other people who think otherwise xD

I'll probably bet huge on okami.


----------



## Fine Wine (Aug 30, 2010)

There is no wonder Okami has been working on his wrestling so intensely for quite some time now. Anderson is the far superior fighter, but with the right game plan, Okami could get the job done.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

PheelGoodInc said:


> I actually think Okami is going to UD Silva. *Silva has been - to an extent - exposed.*
> 
> I like Silva. He has some great highlights and his striking in on another level. It seems as though good wrestling with good sub defense is the key to beating him. You better believe Okami knows that and has the tools to win. As Khov mentioned, the only way I see Okami losing is if he goes in there and is scared. If Okami is hesitant Silva will pick him apart and KO him in 1.


*flips over table*.


Sorry...I can't handle foolishness. 

At any rate, no....he wasn't "exposed". The notion that Chael Sonnen revealed some titanic weakness in Silva that everyone will follow for the rest of time is absurd. Everyone that knew anything about MMA knew that Anderson had sub-par wrestling. The fact is, he's managed to win in spite of it.

Is GSP "exposed" because he has a questionable chin, therefore any striker will beat him?

Was Fedor "exposed", many moons ago when it was revealed a good submission grappler could really positionally dominate him? No. That's just foolish talk.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Fine Wine said:


> There is no wonder Okami has been working on his wrestling so intensely for quite some time now. Anderson is the far superior fighter, but with the right game plan, Okami could get the job done.


Exactly. And you better bet the odds makers are going in favor HUGE for Silva.

I'll be placing a small bet of real money on Okami. I could never bet large against Silva. That in itself just isn't smart. I even picked Silva to beat Sonnen, and I'm a bigger Sonnen fan than Silva fan.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

LizaG said:


> That is a fair point in an intellectual battle of wits amongst highly-educated forum members


Haha. ...


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Roflcopter said:


> *flips over table*.
> 
> 
> Sorry...I can't handle foolishness.
> ...


Yes, everyone did know that he had sub par wrestling. But no one really capitalized on it the way Sonnen did. Sonnen laid the blue print down to beat Silva. That is to an extent exposing how to beat him. Sonnen isn't know for his sub defense and managed to go 4 rounds without being subbed. A good grappler with good sub defense _should_ beat Silva. Anyone who tries to stand with him in MMA will likely get KO'd.

GSP and Fedor are not adequate comparisons. Because their "weaknesses" you list were not repeat offenses. They were one time. Anything can happen in MMA one time. Silva was taken down by a fat Lutter, Hendo, and at will by Sonnen.

I am all up for a debate sir, but please don't call me foolish. I think I am very rational.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

People said Stann had no chance against Leben.

You just don't know in MMA, all it takes is one punch.


----------



## Fine Wine (Aug 30, 2010)

PheelGoodInc said:


> Yes, everyone did know that he had sub par wrestling. But no one really capitalized on it the way Sonnen did. Sonnen laid the blue print down to beat Silva. That is to an extent exposing how to beat him. Sonnen isn't know for his sub defense and managed to go 4 rounds without being subbed. A good grappler with good sub defense _should_ beat Silva. Anyone who tries to stand with him in MMA will likely get KO'd.
> 
> GSP and Fedor are not adequate comparisons. Because their "weaknesses" you list were not repeat offenses. They were one time. Anything can happen in MMA one time. Silva was taken down by a fat Lutter, Hendo, and at will by Sonnen.
> 
> I am all up for a debate sir, but please don't call me foolish. I think I am very rational.


All good points PGI, one of the excellent posters around here, always very rational.

The risk to Okami is though the same as it was with Henderson and even Lutter. The former, he won because period of the fight are always going to be on the feet and Anderson is very dangerous there, and he definately has a chance to submit Okami given he could submit a black belt in Lutter.

On the other hand, if Okami can take the shots as Sonnen did (and Sonnen was hit pretty hard at times on the feet even in the short periods it was there), take this to the ground and use good top control to avoid submissions, then he can win. On the other hand, Silva will have his moments and I'm sure a few of them. No doubt wrestling is Silvas archilles heel though and Okami can definately pull this out of the bag with as I said earlier, the right game plan, and a little bit of luck in those trying moments.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

PheelGoodInc said:


> Yes, everyone did know that he had sub par wrestling. But no one really capitalized on it the way Sonnen did. Sonnen laid the blue print down to beat Silva. That is to an extent exposing how to beat him. Sonnen isn't know for his sub defense and managed to go 4 rounds without being subbed. A good grappler with good sub defense _should_ beat Silva. Anyone who tries to stand with him in MMA will likely get KO'd.
> 
> GSP and Fedor are not adequate comparisons. Because their "weaknesses" you list were not repeat offenses. They were one time. Anything can happen in MMA one time. Silva was taken down by a fat Lutter, Hendo, and at will by Sonnen.
> 
> I am all up for a debate sir, but please don't call me foolish. I think I am very rational.


Because no one really had the wrestling ability of Sonnen? How does that lay a blue print for anything? Most fighters aren't deluded enough to think they are on the level of two olympic quality wrestlers...hence taking down Silva isn't exactly as easy as launching your body at him. Seriously, you act as if everyone that's ever fought Anderson is like "Oh! So that's what I should've done! Stupid me! I should've just taken him down any time I wanted to!". That's nonsensical.


And no, Fedor was both outgrappled by Arona and then Bigfoot both high level BJJ guys...so it was a repeat offense.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

I will be rooting for silva all the way. But something deep inside tell me okami might shock the world. Remember this is mma and anything can happen. SIlva has been so good for so long and nothing good lasts forever. I hope silva kills okami but i an not writing off an okami win.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Roflcopter said:


> Because no one really had the wrestling ability of Sonnen? How does that lay a blue print for anything? Most fighters aren't deluded enough to think they are on the level of two olympic quality wrestlers...hence taking down Silva isn't exactly as easy as launching your body at him. *Seriously, you act as if everyone that's ever fought Anderson is like "Oh! So that's what I should've done! Stupid me! I should've just taken him down any time I wanted to!".* That's nonsensical.
> 
> 
> And no, Fedor was both outgrappled by Arona and then Bigfoot both high level BJJ guys...so it was a repeat offense.


To the bold: Yes. His name is Dan Henderson. He was doing really well wrestling Silva until he decided to stand. I have no doubt he regrets not sticking to wrestling.

Okami is not an Olympic wrestler, but neither was Lutter who managed to get him down (twice I think?).

Surely not everyone can take Silva down at will. It will take good wrestling and I believe Okami has that. Everyone knows MMA is flooded with wrestlers right now. I do believe that Sonnen showed the way for some good wrestlers / grapplers to beat Silva... who was seen as practically invincible before the Sonnen fight.



Fine Wine said:


> All good points PGI, one of the excellent posters around here, always very rational.
> 
> The risk to Okami is though the same as it was with Henderson and even Lutter. The former, he won because period of the fight are always going to be on the feet and Anderson is very dangerous there, and he definately has a chance to submit Okami given he could submit a black belt in Lutter.
> 
> On the other hand, if Okami can take the shots as Sonnen did (and Sonnen was hit pretty hard at times on the feet even in the short periods it was there), take this to the ground and use good top control to avoid submissions, then he can win. On the other hand, Silva will have his moments and I'm sure a few of them. No doubt wrestling is Silvas archilles heel though and Okami can definately pull this out of the bag with as I said earlier, the right game plan, and a little bit of luck in those trying moments.



100% correct. We won't know how Okami handles Silva shots. Chances are in 25 minutes Silva will be able to land some strikes and Silva has insane power and accuracy. People can say what they want about Chael, but he's tough as nails. It will be very interesting to see if Okami can take it like Chael did.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

PheelGoodInc said:


> To the bold: Yes. His name is Dan Henderson.* He was doing really well wrestling Silva until he decided to stand. I have no doubt he regrets not sticking to wrestling.*
> 
> Okami is not an Olympic wrestler, but neither was Lutter who managed to get him down (twice I think?).
> 
> Surely not everyone can take Silva down at will. It will take good wrestling and I believe Okami has that. Everyone knows MMA is flooded with wrestlers right now.* I do believe that Sonnen showed the way for some good wrestlers / grapplers to beat Silva*... who was seen as practically invincible before the Sonnen fight.


This is extremely inaccurate. He failed both of his takedowns in that round....not only that, he made almost no effort to stand and trade. Seconds after failing a clinch takedown, he got caught with some punches and even pulled guard to avoid the stand up. But then he got choked.

Once. Anderson also had no knees going into that fight so take it with a grain..

Not at all again. This was Anderson's known weakness for the last several years. It was in Leben's gameplan(he got knocked out though in the first exchange)...Rich tried it(Anderson scrambled right back up and stuff the rest)....Nate tried it(Big John with a bit of a B.S standup, then the wrestling switch on the failed takedown then the KO)...Maia and Leites tried it(failed) and Hendo tried it(got outgrappled)....Sonnen didn't do anything any different then the tons of other opponents he's fought. Hell, even guys back in the day like Carlos Newton and Ryo Chonan employed takedown heavy gameplans... The only difference is Sonnen is one of the best wrestlers to ever step into the cage, so he was able to take Silva down easily (LIKE HES TAKEN DOWN EVERYONE ELSE VERY EASILY). And he still got submitted.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

All i know if silva pulls another vitor performance on okami. My love for him will be greater than bobbyc towards machida. Probably be the biggest nuthugger from now on and ignore any logically post against him losing. But time will tell.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Roflcopter said:


> This is extremely inaccurate. He failed both of his takedowns in that round....not only that, he made almost no effort to stand and trade. Seconds after failing a clinch takedown, he got caught with some punches and even pulled guard to avoid the stand up. But then he got choked.
> 
> Once.
> 
> Not at all again. This was Anderson's known weakness for the last several years. It was in Leben's gameplan(he got knocked out though in the first exchange)...Rich tried it(Anderson scrambled right back up and stuff the rest)....Nate tried it(Big John with a bit of a B.S standup, then the wrestling switch on the failed takedown then the KO)...Maia and Leites tried it(failed) and Hendo tried it(got outgrappled)....Sonnen didn't do anything any different then the tons of other opponents he's fought. Hell, even guys back in the day like Carlos Newton and Ryo Chonan employed takedown heavy gameplans... The only difference is Sonnen is one of the best wrestlers to ever step into the cage, so he was able to take Silva down easily (LIKE HES TAKEN DOWN EVERYONE ELSE VERY EASILY). And he still got submitted.


Eh. I didn't see some of those fights like that. To each opinion their own. I have a feeling Okami will out grapple Silva (whether Silva manages to win or not). Loser eats crow? 

I'll book mark this thread if you would like.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

PheelGoodInc said:


> Eh. I didn't see some of those fights like that. To each opinion their own. *I have a feeling Okami will out grapple Silva (whether Silva manages to win or not). Loser eats crow?
> *
> I'll book mark this thread if you would like.





Roflcopter said:


> Yes. Anderson still isn't a great wrestler and Okami has some serious grappling chops. Okami has also improved far more than Silva has. Sure, Silva's refined parts of his game, but Okami's taken his wrestling to another dimension, and now is a more than competent boxer. Okami is also MUCH larger physically since the first fight. Looks like a totally different fighter.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Roflcopter said:


>


I didn't read that one. My error.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

PheelGoodInc said:


> Eh. I didn't see some of those fights like that. To each opinion their own. I have a feeling Okami will out grapple Silva (whether Silva manages to win or not). Loser eats crow?
> 
> I'll book mark this thread if you would like.


Also. I dont get what you mean when you say you don't see some of those fights like that. I thought most of the fights were pretty clear cut.

Leben - Leben never actually executed his gameplan, but he made it clear that his gameplan was to get in Anderson's face right off the bat(he said Anderson wasn't great mid-short tange) and that he wasn't going to stand back and allow him to get caught in Anderson's technical game. Then he'd go for takedowns and try to ground and pound and beat him up. His gameplan....eerily was actually EXTREMELY similar to Sonnen's. Problem, the very exact weapon that Leben said he had to watch out for(the left high kick) he ended up getting caught with then got knocked out by a flurry in less than a minute.

Rich - In the first fight, his team had basically surmised that Rich was going to be a lot bigger and stronger and that he could control the fight in the clinch and perhaps work some throws and drag downs, the problem was, he found out about Anderson's underestimated strength, and when he attempted to clinch, Anderson turned him around and brutalized him. Again this is all in interviews and can actually be seen when examining the fight. The second fight, Rich wanted to mix it up more on the outside, but he did go for takedowns and even got one but Anderson scrambled up very quickly afterward. Rich wasn't a great wrestler so he really couldn't do much in that area.

Nate - Nate got takedowns in the fight, it was basically his only strategy, he got stood up by Big John which was a BS stand up after controlling Anderson for most of the round...he tries another single but gets sprawled but then makes a mistake and puts his head outside on his second attempt and Anderson hits the wrestling switch and ends it.
This my main point, Anderson isn't hitting a wrestling switch like that on Chael freakin Sonnen. The reason these guys are losing is not because of gamplanning but because they are not All-World wrestlers like Sonnen is.

Hendo- Same thing, got a takedown from the clinch in the first. Second round he fails a shot....he goes for a clinch and Silva breaks away off the fence and a few seconds later catches him with a punch, Hendo started swinging wildly in retaliation and apparently him doing this meant that he was trying to strike with Silva and had foolishly abandoned the wrestling. He then PULLS guard to avoid the striking game and gets ground and pounded then choked.


Leites- Tries 1000 takedown attempts...gets about 1 or 2.

Maia- See Leites, Thales...minus the gets about 1 or 2.


The only dudes that tried to actually technically strike with him were Vitor(duh)Irvin and Forrest(lol) and I guess Cote if you considering looking for one big punch a la Robbie Lawler, trying to strike.


----------



## sicc (Mar 4, 2007)

LizaG said:


> OP surely this is edging on troll-like behaviour! Any fighter has a chance on beating another fighter, EVERYONE has a punchers chance at least, coupled with Okami's effective wrestling approach he has a decent shot....did you think Sonnen would have done so well just looking at the fight on paper? No you didn't.
> 
> Your dismissal of Okami with no real reason to back it up is childish and amateur at best!


No real reason? Lol, the reason is in their first fight Okami looked very similar to other fighters throwing themselves on the ground and flopping around like fish praying to god they can get the fight to the ground. 

MAYBE if he gets the fight to the ground, otherwise, lol.

Furthermore isn't Okami much smaller than Silva? I believe he is.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

sicc said:


> No real reason? Lol, the reason is in their first fight Okami looked very similar to other fighters throwing themselves on the ground and flopping around like fish praying to god they can get the fight to the ground.
> 
> MAYBE if he gets the fight to the ground, otherwise, lol.
> 
> Furthermore isn't Okami much smaller than Silva? I believe he is.


Okami is huge.


----------



## tigerblood (Mar 20, 2011)

sicc said:


> No real reason? Lol, the reason is in their first fight Okami looked very similar to other fighters throwing themselves on the ground and flopping around like fish praying to god they can get the fight to the ground.
> 
> MAYBE if he gets the fight to the ground, otherwise, lol.
> 
> Furthermore isn't Okami much smaller than Silva? I believe he is.












I remember Joe Rogan saying walking around he swears he looks like a heavyweight.


----------



## sicc (Mar 4, 2007)

He's got a ton bigger since that youtube fight, interesting.

EDIT: when the hell did he fight Nate

EDIT2: checking his wiki it shows he lost to Rich and Chael whom both got beat my Silva.

Also, Silva stated after the Sonnen fight that he was purposly waiting to sub Sonnen because of the comment he made about the Nog's blackbelt crackerjack box comment. So he was trying to prove a point, which he did. Perhaps he was just trying to save face, but that is what he said.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

sicc said:


> He's got a ton bigger since that youtube fight, interesting.
> 
> EDIT: *when the hell did he fight Nate*


Do you follow MMA?


----------



## sicc (Mar 4, 2007)

Roflcopter said:


> Do you follow MMA?



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/UFC_122

No, I didn't take time out of my day to watch that card.


----------



## Buakaw_GSP (Jan 9, 2011)

In this sport, everybody has a chance to win regardless of what you feel about their abilities. All it takes is a split second and a well timed punch and someone can win, thats the beauty of it, MMA is really unpredictable for the most part.


----------



## tigerblood (Mar 20, 2011)

sicc said:


> He's got a ton bigger since that youtube fight, interesting.
> 
> EDIT: when the hell did he fight Nate
> 
> ...


I guess you have no idea what your talking about so theres pretty much no reason to post in this thread.


----------



## sicc (Mar 4, 2007)

tigerblood said:


> I guess you have no idea what your talking about so theres pretty much no reason to post in this thread.


Then why are you posting?

Gonna be another Maia/Leites type fight where a decently skilled fighter gets sh!t on for, if he's lucky, 5 rounds.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

khoveraki said:


> Only way Okami loses is if he comes in shell-shocked or intimidated. If he comes in with Sonnen's mentality of fighting like he killed your dog then Silva is going lose his belt.


Not going to happen, this is going to look like Maia v Silva. Okami is passive and one of the least violent fighters I've ever seen. If Silva is interested he'll hurt him early and finish, if not we'll all be on here bitching about another Anderson Silva shit fight. 

The only guy with a chance in hell at MW is Sonnen, which we all know is coming, the UFC will do anything they can to make that fight. It would be so easy to sell since the first one. Because everyone who ordered it will order it again, not to mention tell all their friends to order it after telling them the story of the first fight.

Silva Sonnen II is the only real MW fight I'm interested in for Silva.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Okami has nothing to lose in this fight. All the pressure is on silva as he is defending his belt amounts his people and in his country. We will either see silva rise to the occasion or choke.


----------



## JWP (Jun 4, 2007)

cmon anderson, help fighting to win over anti-fighting once more


----------



## "El Guapo" (Jun 25, 2010)

1) There is no chance in hell Okami finishes Silva
2) A healthy, uninjured AS has 5 rounds in which to finish Okami via his preferred method

Bottom line is this is either a 5 round dance around for Silva or a 1st round TKO. Im going with the latter.


----------



## Calibretto9 (Oct 15, 2006)

I think Anderson is going to rofflestomp him too, but Okami earned his shot at the title. Sometimes it's about exciting match ups, sometimes it's about giving a guy what he deserves even if it's not the most exciting fight.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Calibretto9 said:


> I think Anderson is going to rofflestomp him too, but Okami earned his shot at the title. Sometimes it's about exciting match ups, sometimes it's about giving a guy what he deserves even if it's not the most exciting fight.


Jon Fitch cried a little when he read this


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

oldfan said:


> Jon Fitch cried a little when he read this


He got his shot, and we saw how it went. I imagine he's due for another soon enough but he'll need to be coming off a win, not a draw.


----------



## Calibretto9 (Oct 15, 2006)

oldfan said:


> Jon Fitch cried a little when he read this


The problem with Fitch is he's unexciting AND he already got a shot. Dana put off giving Okami his shot for as long as he could. If Okami blows it in an unexciting fight Dana can pretty much was his hands of the guy. I think that's what we've seen with Fitch. At a certain point Fitch will have to get his rematch (if he keeps winning) but people really just don't want to see it.


----------



## H33LHooK (Jul 13, 2011)

Fine Wine said:


> All good points PGI, one of the excellent posters around here, always very rational.
> 
> 
> On the other hand, *if Okami can take the shots as Sonnen did *(and Sonnen was hit pretty hard at times on the feet even in the short periods it was there), take this to the ground and use good top control to avoid submissions, then he can win. On the other hand, Silva will have his moments and I'm sure a few of them. No doubt wrestling is Silvas archilles heel though and Okami can definately pull this out of the bag with as I said earlier, the right game plan, and a little bit of luck in those trying moments.


It's interesting- Okami has been in 31 pro fights, and only been (technically) knocked out _once_.

IMO, Okami has a decent chance of grinding out this win, and deserves his shot at the title; certainly moreso than a hyped-up, used-up, Vitor Belfort did.

,


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

I needn't say anymore than has already been said. Okami has clearly evolved into a different fighter himself, and regardless of whether he can or cannot beat Anderson, he earned his shot at the title. The lengths some people go to to discredit a fighter


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Okami wasn't robbed of title shots before. The first title contender eliminator that he won was vs. Nate. He had one against Rich Franklin and lost, one against Chael and lost, and then one against Marquardt and won therefor got the title shot.


I think Dana has been trying his hardest to get Okami to the title honestly. He loves to support the Japanese/British fighters and get them in the limelight.


----------



## Wookie (Jul 20, 2008)

That kick from Anderson from the bottom was great. I don't think Okami can wrestle Silva to the ground and grind him for 5 rounds the way that Chael did. Yushin is going to get tagged at some point and end up KO'ed.


----------



## systemdnb (Dec 7, 2008)

Yea the first fight was just pathetic... Reminded me of Silva vs Maia or Chuck vs Horn the way he just rolls over after a stuffed take down. Retarded.


----------



## beardsleybob (Jan 3, 2010)

Wookie said:


> That kick from Anderson from the bottom was great. I don't think Okami can wrestle Silva to the ground and grind him for 5 rounds the way that Chael did. Yushin is going to get tagged at some point and end up KO'ed.


No injured ribs this time either. Silva won't have to roll with the takedown to save energy. Besides that Silva has a very active bottom game. Hope Okami's sub defence is up to scratch in this bout.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Roflcopter said:


> Yes. Anderson still isn't a great wrestler and Okami has some serious grappling chops. Okami has also improved far more than Silva has. Sure, Silva's refined parts of his game, but Okami's taken his wrestling to another dimension, and now is a more than competent boxer. Okami is also MUCH larger physically since the first fight. Looks like a totally different fighter.


This.

You're mental to think that this fight has any bearing on the old fight. That figh was so long ago it's ridiculous. Look at Fitch/Alves and Fitch/Alves 2, GSP/Penn 1 and 2 etc. Fights with this long of a delay between them, especially ones early in either fighters career, mean next to nothing about the next fight. Yushin is easily the best all around grappler at MW (I said grappling, Chael is the best pure wrestler but he has shit defense, Maia is the best BJJ Player but his takedowns need work) and Anderson's Achilles' Heel is his wrestling (as exposed by Henderson and Chael both. Yes, Hendo lost, but only because he's ******* retarded).


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

HexRei said:


> He got his shot, and we saw how it went. I imagine he's due for another soon enough but he'll need to be coming off a win, not a draw.


I guess the 5 win streak after his loss to GSP wasnt good enough :sarcastic12:


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

All I'm going to say is everybody has a shot. Sometimes the unexpected happens. It happened with Randy Couture when he fought Chuck Liddell and Tim Sylvia. No one ever saw Matt Serra beating GSP. Jon Jones should have been dominated by Shogun instead it was the other way around. Chuck Liddell was suppose to destroy the wrestler Rashad Evans. Forrest Griffin was not suppose to beat Shogun or Rampage Jackson. Oh yeah, wasn't Frankie Edgar supposed to get smashed by BJ Penn? TWICE!

I don't believe Yushin is going to win but their is a small chance that he might. It happen before it might very well happen again.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

***** de Amigo said:


> I guess the 5 win streak after his loss to GSP wasnt good enough :sarcastic12:


Win	23–3 (1)	Thiago Alves	Decision (unanimous)	UFC 117: Silva vs. Sonnen	August 7, 2010	3	5:00	Oakland, California	Catchweight (171.5 lb) bout; Thiago Alves did not make weight
Win	22–3 (1)	Ben Saunders	Decision (unanimous)	UFC 111: St-Pierre vs. Hardy	March 27, 2010	3	5:00	Newark, New Jersey	
Win	21–3 (1)	Mike Pierce	Decision (unanimous)	UFC 107: Penn vs. Sanchez	December 12, 2009	3	5:00	Memphis, Tennessee	
Win	20–3 (1)	Paulo Thiago	Decision (unanimous)	UFC 100	July 11, 2009	3	5:00	Las Vegas, Nevada	
Win	19–3 (1)	Akihiro Gono

Gono, Paulo, Mike Pierce, and Ben Saunders are not credible enough wins to get you even close to a 2nd title shot. The Alves win is great (even though Alves was a shell of his normal self), and if he had dominated Penn those two victories would get him close. But the other four wins definitely won't.


----------



## systemdnb (Dec 7, 2008)

***** de Amigo said:


> I guess the 5 win streak after his loss to GSP wasnt good enough :sarcastic12:


Yea no SH**!


----------



## systemdnb (Dec 7, 2008)

khoveraki said:


> Win	23–3 (1)	Thiago Alves	Decision (unanimous)	UFC 117: Silva vs. Sonnen	August 7, 2010	3	5:00	Oakland, California	Catchweight (171.5 lb) bout; Thiago Alves did not make weight
> Win	22–3 (1)	Ben Saunders	Decision (unanimous)	UFC 111: St-Pierre vs. Hardy	March 27, 2010	3	5:00	Newark, New Jersey
> Win	21–3 (1)	Mike Pierce	Decision (unanimous)	UFC 107: Penn vs. Sanchez	December 12, 2009	3	5:00	Memphis, Tennessee
> Win	20–3 (1)	Paulo Thiago	Decision (unanimous)	UFC 100	July 11, 2009	3	5:00	Las Vegas, Nevada
> ...


At his level 5 straight wins in any other division would have got him a title shot. After his loss to GSP the UFC obviously did a really good job not throwing prospects like Dailey or Hardy at him cause he would have derailed what little the didn't have going on. He would have been a bad match up for both. He's not the most exciting fighter but he wins...


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

systemdnb said:


> At his level 5 straight wins in any other division would have got him a title shot. After his loss to GSP the UFC obviously did a really good job not throwing prospects like Dailey or Hardy at him cause he would have derailed what little the didn't have going on. He would have been a bad match up for both. He's not the most exciting fighter but he wins...


There's a TON of fighters with 5 fight win streaks that aren't close to a title shot, and have fought better competition.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

***** de Amigo said:


> I guess the 5 win streak after his loss to GSP wasnt good enough :sarcastic12:


might have, the draw kinda soured that whole thing.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

khoveraki said:


> Win	23–3 (1)	Thiago Alves	Decision (unanimous)	UFC 117: Silva vs. Sonnen	August 7, 2010	3	5:00	Oakland, California	Catchweight (171.5 lb) bout; Thiago Alves did not make weight
> Win	22–3 (1)	Ben Saunders	Decision (unanimous)	UFC 111: St-Pierre vs. Hardy	March 27, 2010	3	5:00	Newark, New Jersey
> Win	21–3 (1)	Mike Pierce	Decision (unanimous)	UFC 107: Penn vs. Sanchez	December 12, 2009	3	5:00	Memphis, Tennessee
> Win	20–3 (1)	Paulo Thiago	Decision (unanimous)	UFC 100	July 11, 2009	3	5:00	Las Vegas, Nevada
> ...


Gono has beaten: Mousasi and Lombard, both VERY highly ranked opponents, Sakurai, another highly ranked opponent, Kondo, Very experienced veteran, McRory, one o fthe biggest prospects in the division at the time, and drew with both Chael and Ninja. He's not exactly a can.

Saunders: Late replacement for Alves, you can't count that against Jon for fighting him. If you watched that fight at all you know that Jon was shit wrecking him the entire fight, had his back and almost submitting him the entire second round and doing nothing but raining elbows in the third. A lesser fighter would've been done more than once in that fight. That decision is more a credit to Saunders' toughness than Fitch's inability to finish. Also, coming into that fight, he was 8-1 with a KO against Marcus Davis (the only person to ever do so at the time).

Pierce was ANOTHER late replacement for Alves (who, himself, was a replacement for Almedia) so it's not that much of a shock he gave him a fight, Jon was preparing for 2 COMPLETELY different fighters than Pierce. Also, Pierce is now 4-1 in the UFC, his only loss coming to Jon. 

Paulo was coming off of a BRUTAL KO of Josh Koscheck, one of the top WWs in the division. He still hasn't been finished in the UFC even though he's fought mostly good finishing fighters (Swick, Kampmann and Diego) so I think, again, saying "uhhhh decision" is unmerited. 

Alves, like you said, wasn't exactly himself, but he still got the ass beating of his career. I think Jon beat him better standing than GSP did. 

The BJ fight, IMO, is still up in the air. A lot of places called that fight a win for Jon. BJ called that a win for Jon. The beating that he laid on BJ in that third round ALONE warrants a title shot. How many people have beaten on BJ like that ever? Only one I can think of is GSP. It may have been called a draw but in the eyes of a lot of fans he beat the tar out of BJ and BJ did very little to him except take him down.


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

Chael showed the way.

I don't think the dude, any dude, has a chance unless they can lay on Silva like a wet blanket for 5 rounds non stop. Plus, they'd have to avoid Anderon's jiu jitsu game, which remains overlooked and under-rated.

Anderson, however and wherever he wants it, unfortunately for the Okami fans.


----------



## slugfest (Dec 31, 2006)

The only way Okami will beat Silva is if Silva has a stroke, or heart attack in the octogon. So quite simply...... it aint gonna happen!


----------



## SmackyBear (Feb 14, 2008)

khoveraki said:


> Okami wasn't robbed of title shots before. The first title contender eliminator that he won was vs. Nate. He had one against Rich Franklin and lost, one against Chael and lost, and then one against Marquardt and won therefor got the title shot.
> 
> 
> I think Dana has been trying his hardest to get Okami to the title honestly. He loves to support the Japanese/British fighters and get them in the limelight.


I wouldn't say robbed, but I wouldn't say he's getting massive Dana love.

He was scheduled to have a title shot, but he got hurt and was replaced by Cote. After he came back, Leites got the the next shot. Then Silva fought Forrest.

So, after being the number one contender, Okami was passed over once after he came back and won, then the champion fought in a non-title fight. I certainly wouldn't call it a robbery, but he wasn't being led by the hand to a shot.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

The reason Chael almost beat Anderson is because Chael is a psycho with zero fear. Okami is a sloth in comparison, he's going to get absolutely rocked trying to go in for a takedown. Anderson's best weapon is intimidation and the only person not afraid of him at MW is Chael


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

rabakill said:


> The reason Chael almost beat Anderson is because Chael is a psycho with zero fear. Okami is a sloth in comparison, he's going to get absolutely rocked trying to go in for a takedown. Anderson's best weapon is intimidation and the only person not afraid of him at MW is Chael


Valid point, but Okami is also training with Chael. Add to that that Silva showed immense humanity in that fight and was essentially beat, his aura of intimidation may be much, much less more powerful than it was before.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

Yeah I agree with you about his aura being hurt a little, don't get me wrong Okami has a chance. It just depends on what Okami shows up, he has to have it in his mind that he's bringing the fight no matter what happens, and even then I'm not sure Okami has the tools to get it done. It might be a close fight or Okami could get completely manhandled like Forrest.


----------



## jongurley (Jun 28, 2008)

Bonnar426 said:


> All I'm going to say is everybody has a shot. Sometimes the unexpected happens. It happened with Randy Couture when he fought Chuck Liddell and Tim Sylvia. No one ever saw Matt Serra beating GSP. Jon Jones should have been dominated by Shogun instead it was the other way around. Chuck Liddell was suppose to destroy the wrestler Rashad Evans. Forrest Griffin was not suppose to beat Shogun or Rampage Jackson. Oh yeah, wasn't Frankie Edgar supposed to get smashed by BJ Penn? TWICE!
> 
> I don't believe Yushin is going to win but their is a small chance that he might. It happen before it might very well happen again.


"Jon Jones should have gotten dominated by shogun" have you lost your damn mind,, lol


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Okami is far too shy and tentative to have any chance of beating The Spider. He's another fighter from a long list, who are already beaten before they even step foot in the cage.

Okami is a much better defensive fighter than he is offensive. He doesn't have the offensive grappling or confidence to continuously take down Silva for 5 rounds and control him.

I don't think he's improved a great deal since his first fight with Anderson either. Okami has always been a very strong defensive wrestler, but I haven't seen the evidence to suggest his offensive wrestling has improved. The only aspect of his game I have seen improve quite a bit is his boxing. He's managed to establish a decent enough jab and control range well. Too bad that isn't going to phase Anderson in the slightest.

Another huge point, this is in Brazil. Anderson will not lose in Brazil.

If the Okami that fought Nate Marquardt shows up, he will be knocked out in spectacular fashion within two rounds.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

In Brazil...
Big new sponsers...
An opponent that no one gives a chance in hell...

Seems like a perfect storm to me.

Byebye Silva :bye01:


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

He has no shot the people pretending this guy has made leaps and bounds as a wrestler are delusional he isn't close to the level of guys like Sonnen and Hendo. His striking hasn't improved in like 3 years either people just think that because he let his hands go against some can but in reality he is still the same slow paced jab jab jab jab jab jab straight repeat striker. 

Andy is going to beat the hell out of him. Okami might make it into the third via stalling tactics and a decent chin but he will have already suffered a severe beating by then and will get finished. That being said this is supposed to be a sport and Okami earned a title shot.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Okami has improved since then, too. You don't beat Marquardt, Munoz, Tanner, MacDonald, Swick and Belcher, by being "horrid."


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

khoveraki said:


> Win	23–3 (1)	Thiago Alves	Decision (unanimous)	UFC 117: Silva vs. Sonnen	August 7, 2010	3	5:00	Oakland, California	Catchweight (171.5 lb) bout; Thiago Alves did not make weight
> Win	22–3 (1)	Ben Saunders	Decision (unanimous)	UFC 111: St-Pierre vs. Hardy	March 27, 2010	3	5:00	Newark, New Jersey
> Win	21–3 (1)	Mike Pierce	Decision (unanimous)	UFC 107: Penn vs. Sanchez	December 12, 2009	3	5:00	Memphis, Tennessee
> Win	20–3 (1)	Paulo Thiago	Decision (unanimous)	UFC 100	July 11, 2009	3	5:00	Las Vegas, Nevada
> ...


Thats 5 solid wins i dont see how its not worth a shot.





systemdnb said:


> At his level 5 straight wins in any other division would have got him a title shot. After his loss to GSP the UFC obviously did a really good job not throwing prospects like Dailey or Hardy at him cause he would have derailed what little the didn't have going on. He would have been a bad match up for both. He's not the most exciting fighter but he wins...


EXACTLY



khoveraki said:


> There's a TON of fighters with 5 fight win streaks that aren't close to a title shot, and have fought better competition.


Like who ?


----------



## tap nap or snap (Jan 28, 2009)

okami is a good fighter. not exciting but good, maybe even very good. I'm a fan of his too, but the thing is silva is the greatest of all time. I truely think silva will be beat by father time, and when he starts to slow or lose his reflexes he'll be beat. as yet he hasn't shown that to me.

i think after this fight, where he dominates okami, ppl will say "okami didn't even belong in there"

training with sonnen doesn't make you sonnen. also sonnen had the perfect storm of ultra high level skill, elevated testosterone, and an injured silva (personally i think the rib was the biggest factor)

okami aside i'm one anderson fan who can't wait for a sonnen rematch


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Yushin has the best chance in the entire MW division to win this belt!!


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Okami's odds of beating Silva should not be the major factor in determining whether he gets a title shot or not. The major factor should be whether or not he has earned a title shot. And I'd say has. 
Once he's in the cage, he may do well or he may get blasted inside of a minute, but either way he's earned the right to be in that cage.
That's why I opposed an immediate rematch for Sonnen and why I hate rematches like that in any sport. Sonnen may have had a good chance of beating Silva, but he did nothing to earn another title shot.


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 10, 2008)

LOL..Why do people Keep saying Silva has been exposed. He took a fight injured,versues a guy caught on steriods, broke his rib during the fight, and still won:confused03:


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I see people say that Chael Sonnen laid the blue print for beating Anderson and that isn't true. Travis Lutter laid the blue print but didn't have the work ethic and cardio to see it through, Dan Henderson followed it before letting his ego get him into a battle of wills that he lost and Chael Sonnen again just showed the blue print still works but failed to win. Okami can still follow that blue print and he doesn't have any of the problems that caused others to lose in there bids to obtain UFC gold. That may not mean that there isn't some weakness ready for Silva to expose in Okami's game but it certainly gives Okami more than a "Shot in hell".


----------



## sicc (Mar 4, 2007)

Great fight, super close, totally wasn't expecting that outcome...he made it to the 2nd round.


----------

